# I am not sure about my labs... please help?



## BarbieSmith (Sep 20, 2012)

I have suspected that I have either adrenal/cortisol issues or thyroid issues for a long time. Just got some thyroid tests back (waiting to save up $$ for the adrenal tests!) and simply don't know what to make of them. I was *sure* there was going to be something wrong with them (I *feel* hypothyroid), but I simply cannot see anything out of kilter.

If anybody that knows more than me can take a look and let me know if you notice something, please let me know! I would be grateful

TSH 1.800 uIU/mL (range: 0.450-4.500)
T4 6.6 ug/dL (range: 4.5-12.0)
T4,Free(Direct) 1.25 ng/dL (range: 0.82-1.77)
T3, Free,Serum 3.4 pg/mL (range: 2.0-4.4)
Reverse T3, Serum 21.5 ng/dL (range: 13.5-34.2)
Testosterone, Serum 30 ng/dL (range: 8-48)
Free Testosterone 0.6 pg/mL (range: 0.0-2.2)

Other test results (in case they are helpful), DHEA, cholesterol and a liver test are high, Vit D is low, it seems:

DHEA-Sulfate 254.1 ug/dL (range: 35.4-256.0) (I've been supplementing 7-keto until a week b4 labs)
Estradiol 110.6 (taken on day 21 of my cycle. Luteal phase range: 43.8 - 211.0)
Vitamin D, 25-Hyd. 56.6 ng/mL (range: 30.0-100.0) (and I've been supplementing 5-10,000 daily for a year now!!!)
C-Reactive Protein 1.29 mg/L (range: 0.00-3.00)
Progesterone 5.9 ng/mL (taken on day 21 of my cycle. Luteal phase 1.7 - 27.0)

Cholesterol, Total 241 mg/dL (range: 100-199) *SUPER HIGH!
LDL Cholesterol Calc 172 mg/dL (range: 0-99)
VLDL Cholesterol Cal 20 mg/dL (range: 5-40)
HDL Cholesterol 49 mg/dL (range: >39)
T. Chol/HDL Ratio 4.9 (range: 0.0-4.4)

Lastly, this liver "test" was high - even after Googling it, I am unsure what it means

ALT (SGPT) 54 IU/L (range: 0-40)

Thanks for any insight you have so I can improve myself - I am an "older" mom (45 years old, my girls are 6 and 7) and I want to stay around with my children for a while!
Regards,
PaleoBarbie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BarbieSmith said:


> I have suspected that I have either adrenal/cortisol issues or thyroid issues for a long time. Just got some thyroid tests back (waiting to save up $$ for the adrenal tests!) and simply don't know what to make of them. I was *sure* there was going to be something wrong with them (I *feel* hypothyroid), but I simply cannot see anything out of kilter.
> 
> If anybody that knows more than me can take a look and let me know if you notice something, please let me know! I would be grateful
> 
> ...












Your T4 and FT4 are below the mid-range of the ranges given by your lab (and thanks for the ranges.)

Your FT3 is just a tad above the mid-range of 3.2 of the range supplied by your lab.

For that reason, I do feel something is not exactly right w/ the thyroid.

Some antibodies' tests would be good. They can be expensive though. I never had insurance so I know all about "saving" for the important stuff.

I will just list them for you anyway.

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Sadly, I am not an adrenal expert but we do have other posters who have knowledge in that area.

Here is some info on that ALT though and you are right; that is high.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/alt/tab/test

What has your doctor commented on all of this?


----------



## BarbieSmith (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for your reply!

My doc, while very well-meaning, is just up to snuff. I am planning on seeing an endo, but would like to get a handle on things myself, first. I know the docs are the experts, but I have gone 20 years not feeling "right" and no one has even remotely suggested I check renal/thyroid/sex hormones or cortisol - not once! So I am doing this myself 

What type of doctor would be best to follow up with? Preferably the type that takes insurance...

Thanks again,
Barbie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BarbieSmith said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> My doc, while very well-meaning, is just up to snuff. I am planning on seeing an endo, but would like to get a handle on things myself, first. I know the docs are the experts, but I have gone 20 years not feeling "right" and no one has even remotely suggested I check renal/thyroid/sex hormones or cortisol - not once! So I am doing this myself
> 
> ...


I'll tell you; in my old age.....................I lean more and more towards ND (Naturopathic Doctor.) Many here on this board are more than pleased.

Others will have suggestions as well.


----------



## BarbieSmith (Sep 20, 2012)

Do ND's generally accept insurance? Thank you,
Barbie


----------

